# Dendrobium fimbriatum oculatum 'Jean' HCC/CCM/AOS updated photos



## Leo Schordje (Apr 5, 2010)

Took a couple photos Sunday while still in Saint Louis with the help of my niece, Jennifer, who was home from grad school. These photos are improved enough I thought it best to start a new thread. The fragrance is a strong floral scent. About the clonal name for this plant. My mother's name is Jean, and she loves wildflower daisies, Black Eyed Susan in particular. Since this flower is gold and dark brown, I knew she would love the color pattern, so I named it for her. 

*Dendrobium fimbriatum var. oculatum 'Jean'* HCC/AOS 78 points, CCM/AOS 83 points.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 5, 2010)

Lovely colors.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 5, 2010)

That is a huge plant!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 6, 2010)

WOW!


----------



## etex (Apr 6, 2010)

Gorgeous plant and blooms,supersized!


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 9, 2010)

Impressive blooming!!! :clap::clap:


----------



## Kevin (Apr 10, 2010)

Very nice! Any culture tips for us? I bloomed mine last spring around this time, but I don't see any spikes yet.


----------



## Leo Schordje (Apr 10, 2010)

Culture; this is in the same section as Den. nobile, but it is not from an area with a very sharp monsoon season, so it does not require or want a sharp drying out. From Burma, Thailand, and the wide neighboring area of Asia. Due to low humidity in winter, it does dry some for me in winter, but it gets water year round. I found if I chill it in the fall, into the middle 40's at night, the flush of blooms in spring is more dramatic. If grown on the warm side all year around, the blooming will start earlier and stretch out over a longer season, same number of inflorescences, just spaced out more over time. Flowers only last about 2 weeks on an inflorescence. I fertilize at a low dose every watering year round. I grow it as bright as I can under lights, and when summer it outside, it is in morning sun and afternoon shade. I have sent it to winter in Tom H's greenhouse the last 2 winters because it is just too big for my light garden. He puts it in the brightest spot in the cooler of his two growing areas. Again, he waters it along with the rest of his plants.


----------

